# Metadaten Auslesen



## TheTobi (26. Apr 2008)

Hi

Ich muss für die Schule, ein Programm schreiben, das Metadaten aus einer Datenbank liest, hat auch bis jetzt soweit alles geklappt. Ich hab bis jetzt Folgende Infos aus der Datenbank ziehen können.

*Product: MYSQL
Version: 5.1.24
Max. Verbindungsanzahl: 30
TabellenNamen: personendaten,Anschrift*

Aber so wirklich knüller sind da jetzt nicht bei, wie z.b. Anzahl der Updates oder wann das letzte update gemacht wurde, Anzahl der Datensätze oder sowas.

Gibt es nicht noch irgendwelche tollen Methoden die man benutzten kann und die Informativ sind??


----------



## HoaX (26. Apr 2008)

Connection#getMetaData()


----------



## TheTobi (27. Apr 2008)

Nun, es soll wirklich leute geben die keine Sätze schreiben können. Naja ich warte dann mal ab ob noch jemand ideen hat...


----------



## maki (27. Apr 2008)

ResultSet#getMetaData()


----------



## HoaX (27. Apr 2008)

TheTobi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun, es soll wirklich leute geben die keine Sätze schreiben können. Naja ich warte dann mal ab ob noch jemand ideen hat...



wenn du darauf bestehst: schau dir Connection#getMetaData() an, bzw wie maki sagte ResultSet#getMetaData(). Aber wo ist jetz der unterschied am informationsgehalt?


----------



## maki (27. Apr 2008)

Vielleicht sucht er jemanden zum reden... also:



> Anzahl der Updates oder wann das letzte update gemacht wurde, Anzahl der Datensätze oder sowas.


Ist alles Quatsch, diese info bekommt man wenn man durch das  Update selbst bzw. wenn man die Tabelle abfragt.
Das sind keine Metainformationen...


----------



## TheTobi (28. Apr 2008)

Naja find es zumindest etwas besser wenn man Sätze schreibt als einfach nur stumpf irgendwelche Wörter hin zu schreiben.

@maki: Was sind denn deiner Meinung nach METAInformationen? Sowas wie: Welche Spaltenüberschriften gibt es, Wieviel Einträge wurden gemacht. In welchen Spalten is NULL erlaubt.

Wäre das MetaInformation??


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2008)

Tabellen, Spalten, Spaltentypen, Null erlaubt, etc. pp.
Metainformationen eben, Informationen über Informationen....

Anzahl der Datensätze in einer Tabelle sind zwar strenggenommen auch Metadaten, aber diese bekommt man über eine Select statement.
Anzahl der geänderten Datensätze bekommt man beim ausführen des Update statements.

"irgendwelche Wörter"
Sorry, aber dass sind die Methoden aus der API, nicht "irgendwelche Wörter".
Die Java API ist gut dokumentiert, googlen nach diesen begriffen bringt mehr als genug, sorry, aber man kann doch nicht erwarten dass man immer alles vorgekaut bekommt, speziell auf so allgemeine Fragen.
Wenn du dir die Dokus durchliest und die Methoden ausprobierst wärst du in der Lage konkretere Fragen zu stellen, damit wäre allen geholfen


----------

